# Questions about Denver??



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Marc Spears of the Denver Post* has agreed to have a monthly Q & A about the Nuggets. Post your questions here


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

Great !!! Thanks for that opportunity !!! 

My question: 

What does he think about the five rookies so far ? Do they have a chance to have a long-time career in the NBA or will they disappear to some minor leagues ?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Hi Marc. I'm reading the Denver Post regularly since I'm a Brazilian and a big Hilario fan. You are doing a very good job. Congratulations.

What is your impressions about Nene so far? Is he adapting well to american life? Do you know with who he hangs around?

And about the language problem, is Nene still so dependent of Joe Santos? Can he communicate with the other players well?

What is your opinion about the future position of Nene? Do you think he will play the PF or the C position?

And finally, do you think Nene will be a starter this season? When?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

Another question:

How do you see the NUGGETS chances on the upcoming free agent market next year ???

Thanks for the answer !!!


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Do you think that Tskita will be able to become a good player?

Will Rodney White, Tskita, and Hilario most likely start for the team in the future?

Do you think Posey will get re signed? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Dave-C. (Jun 25, 2002)

Will juwan howard be resigned to much more smaller deal next season or has he already hinted that he wants to leave ?

Or is there no interest by the nuggets in resigning him ?


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

Kiki is interested in Miller and maggette. Clips may get Howard and Camby next season.

you get mine and I get yours.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> Kiki is interested in Miller and maggette. Clips may get Howard and Camby next season.
> 
> you get mine and I get yours.


??? do the clips even want them, let alone afford them?  

marc spears; which free agents do you see kiki targeting most this upcoming summer? arenas? kandi? miller? odom? i really really hope he goes after a point guard (either arenas or miller)

do you think he he will go after guys like rip hamilton, jerry stackhouse, and jason terry with the lack of offense on the current nuggets squad? 

will he be shopping posey this season? are the nuggets looking to make a trade at all before the deadline?

what do you think of harveys play - will he stick around even though denver did not pick up his option for next year?

how is camby looking with his rehab?

thanks!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

With a .300 winning percentage, which projects out to about a 24 win pace, the Nugs GM may end up in a room with 11 other lottery GM's waiting for the result of the ping pong ball drop in "The Lebron Draft."

If the #1 was to fall to Denver, is drafting a teenage Lebron James in the best interest of the Nuggets? Would he make Denver an elite team in the next 5 years? Or is a young, struggling team better off trying to swing some sort of major (but realistic) trade for the draft rights of young Mr. James?


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

*Kenny Satterfield*

why do they keep him around? I mean if he hasn't played with the point guards they have now...it seems a waste to keep him. 
I'd rather have a more experienced PG when Whitney is struggling.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Who is the leader of this team in practice and in the lockeroom? Does anyone try to take Nene under their wing or do they back off because of his lack of english?


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Is James Posey part of this team's long-term plans, or do you think they might try to trade him at the deadline?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Questions are sent!!


----------

